# [lilo] réinstallation après install windows (non résolu)

## Viiince

Salut,

j'aimerais réinstaller un windows pour pouvoir jouer, mais j'ai une question, si je réinstalle windows, y va automatiquement me flinguer le MBR, donc après, en bootant sur le livecd, et en me chrootant sur ma Gentoo, j'aurais juste à faire une réinstall de Lilo pour réavoir le MBR comme il faut ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## bassman_fr

euh je crois même que tu n'auras qu'a modifier ton fichier de conf (/etc/lilo.conf) , lancer la commande  

```
lilo
```

 et c'est tout me semble-t-il...

----------

## Argian

Après le chroot et l'édit de la conf, tu fais juste

```
lilo
```

Ca devrait suffire

[Edit] grillé

----------

## Viiince

ok j'essayerais plus tard, merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

tu te chrootes et tu fais lilo.

mais d'habitude l'ordre pour être tranquille si tu veux un dual boot, c'est on installe windows, il met ce qu'il veut sur la MBR puis on installe linux avec un bootloader qui ré-écrit sur la MBR.

Je te dis ça pour les futurs install  :Wink: 

[edit] double grilled   :Laughing: 

----------

## Viiince

Oui je sais ça sireyessire, mais en fait je comptais installer windows sur un disque en slave, mais apparemment y veut pas en entendre parler. Alors maintenant je vais l'installer sur le master, et vu que ma Gentoo est déja installé, ben j'ai pas trop le choix  :Surprised: 

----------

## bassman_fr

hé hé 3 réponses pour le prix d'une, mais c moi le prems   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Intruder

 *Viiince wrote:*   

>  ... mais en fait je comptais installer windows sur un disque en slave, mais apparemment y veut pas en entendre parler ... 

 

Si si il y a moyen   :Very Happy:   Je l'ai déjà fait, faut juste un peu chipotre avec lilo et le chargeur de win. Si tu veux plus d'info tu fais signe   :Laughing: 

----------

## Viiince

Ben windows me dit que le type de partition est incompatible quand je sélectionne de l'espace libre, et ce sur mon seagate et mon maxtor, quand ils sont en slave. Alors je vais voir si c'est pareil sur le maxtor en master

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

tu pe également pour prochain formatage windows préparer une disquette de boot lilo et le tour est joué ensuite tu pourra toujours booter sous ta gentoo sans pbs!

----------

## lemouf

ou si tu veut pas que wiwin te flingue tout tu debranche le disque maitre du controleur primaire et tu y met temporairement celui qui va recevoir wiwin. apres tu remet gentoo en maitre puiw wiwin en esclave comme ça il y touche pas a ta mbr. puis tu redebranche dans 3 semaine quand ton wiwin sera flingué   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> ou si tu veut pas que wiwin te flingue tout tu debranche le disque maitre du controleur primaire et tu y met temporairement celui qui va recevoir wiwin. apres tu remet gentoo en maitre puiw wiwin en esclave comme ça il y touche pas a ta mbr. puis tu redebranche dans 3 semaine quand ton wiwin sera flingué  

 

pas mal   :Surprised:  ....

 :Wink: 

----------

